# Unable to install openjdk6



## blah44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is openjdk6 broken at the moment? I get some recommendation to set 
	
	



```
MAKE_UNSAFE_JOBS=yes
```
 which I did but still no luck. I also updated the ports tree but it is still the same.


----------



## trh411 (Nov 11, 2013)

You also got a specific error. What is it?


----------



## pvoigt (Nov 11, 2013)

blah44 said:
			
		

> Is openjdk6 broken at the moment? I get some recommendation to set MAKE_UNSAFE_JOBS=yes, which I did but still no luck. Also updated ports tree but still the same.



Well, I have just installed port java/openjdk6 under FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. No problems so far:


```
[root@freebsd ~]# java -version
openjdk version "1.6.0_32"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b28)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
```

I agree with @trh411 that you have to give some more details on your problem.


----------



## blah44 (Nov 12, 2013)

Weird, worked after I rebooted and tried again. Also I tried openjdk6 directly instead of letting my dependent project trigger it, but that certainly should not matter.


----------

